# Windmill Disassembly??



## J10Kev (Sep 3, 2002)

I was given an Aeromotor windmill recently. I need to get the rotor(blade assembly off and can not figure it out. And I haven't found it on the web either!!!

I can see the square key in the shaft, but no set screw , no nada.:shrug:

I finally decided to humble myself and ask the assembled wise folk.:bow:


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

This might help.
http://www.windmillhelp.com/windmillrepairparts.htm
http://www.windmillhelp.com/


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Instead of pulling the fan as a unit why not pull sections of the fan off and leave the head/hub intact?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Here is how to contact a guy\company who has been buying- selling- renovating- installing water pumpers for several years.
Hes a good guy who knows his stuff.........

LoTec Windmill Service
Arkansaw, WI
715-647-3033


----------



## J10Kev (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for the links! I'll call that guy soon.

The fan is bent, and I want to straighten it, and figure it would be best to pull the whole thing.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The fan is built in section so you could just unbolt as needed. You could also replace the bent section from obtainable used parts. I'm thinking each section has 3 or 4 blades.


----------

